# My buck and his goofy face



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Doing his favorite thing eating.

And then I decided to shave him.. I won't win any awards for goat shaving!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree, he does have a goofy face.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

He is a good boy. Never makes a peep, behaves himself very well, and loves to go for walks (but he is slower then my 88 year old mother LOL). I had him out of his buck pen on a long lead taking him around while I worked outside, and then he stood there looking at me with that goofy face and I decided if he was in such a good mood he wouldn't mind a shave and shower! 

I thought maybe he might smell a tad better but it didn't help :laugh:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a thing for bucks.... I think he is adorable....lol....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! ^ So do I! I just love them! hehe!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I never knew I would love bucks until I met Stacy's buck, Puffy. So precious and funny!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: LOL


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh my. I have never seen him so heavy. No wonder he walks slow! But yes, he sure is a good boy. So quiet and easy going.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

primal woman said:


> Oh my. I have never seen him so heavy. No wonder he walks slow! But yes, he sure is a good boy. So quiet and easy going.


Yeah chunky monkey is on a diet now. But he was always slow, he is that "I want to stop and smell the roses" type. But bring out a feed bucket and suddenly he discovers his trot!


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

:laugh:


----------

